# Upcoming shows in LongIsland, NY?



## HuNdrd Proof (Apr 27, 2011)

Was wondering if there are any upcoming events on Long Island, any info would be great. Thanks


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know, but if you look on the kennel club sites, they'd probably be posted. There was one in Calverton last year, and in Floyd Bennett field, maybe others too.


----------



## HuNdrd Proof (Apr 27, 2011)

I remember the Calverton one i believe it was in june or july last year if you hear of anything ill be looking around thanks


----------

